# Google Apps Failed Log In



## chargethedriod (Nov 3, 2011)

Sonce i installed gummy charge gbe 2.1 ive been getting notifications for google voice search and gmail saying "package file was not signed correctly. also when i try to use google maps it says log in fail and asks me to log into my google account. when i dp its says im already logged in...anyonr know how to fix it


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

I also am experiencing this issue and would greatly appreciate any assistance

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

